# Avatar Picture



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

How to I get my avatar picture to be around the 48kb? I.e. I'm trying to take a pic from my camera roll (iPhone) and use it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It looks like there are some free apps in the App Store to do this - search "compress photos".

On macOS you can do it in the Preview app.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

You can do it online as well, for free at places like this. DuckDuckGo has lots of options.


----------

